# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Letting another smp clinic finish my treatment too early or not?

## deanp1986

Hi could someone tel me if its a good idea to let another clinic touch my smp up? ive just had roughly 6 sessions at a clinic and it isnt finished, ive had both sides of the head (above sideburns) done, roughly 8x8cm in diameter, and a bit on both eyebrows, the clinic that did it wont do anymore treatment until august as they said that the treatment has to settle, i dont really want to wait until then, i only need a small touchup(s) to complete my smp (scalp micro pigmentation) as one side is a bit different than the other, is it a good idea to let another smp clinic finish it off now? or wait? .

----------

